

Using MongoDB as a Graph Database - robotrobot
http://engineering.talis.com/articles/using-mongodb-as-graph-db/

======
ifcologne
Amazing slides, but seems like a lot of work and not really a natural fit for
(graph)relations.

Ever thought about a multi-model database like Orient or ArangoDB? The latter
allows multi-collection JOINS on documents and graph's and is extensible by
Javascript.

[https://www.arangodb.com/key-features](https://www.arangodb.com/key-features)

